# Auto Transmission Speed Sensor Codes



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gears Magazine | 6T40/45 Diagnosis and Fixes


One of the first you need to know when diagnosing and fixing any transmission is to understand how it works. Once you understand what does what and when it’s supposed to do it, you’re more likely to know what to check first and what you don’t need to check at all. It’s never any fun …



gearsmagazine.com





A would be the sensor on the right


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Definition of check engine code *P07BF*:
Generic (Common for all car manufacturers) - Input shaft speed (ISS) sensor/turbine shaft speed (TSS) sensor A - circuit low


More often then not, the cause of this code, *P0700*, is that there is a transmission problem of some kind. 

The TCM detected the problem and set a code. P0700 means that a fault code is stored in the TCM. However this doesn't rule out the possibility of a failed PCM or TCM (unlikely).

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0700


Potential causes for this code, *P0716*, to set are: 

Damaged, loose, or burned wiring and/or connectors 
A faulty input speed sensor 
A defective output speed sensor 
Malfunctioning transmission torque converter 
PCM failure or a PCM programming error

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0716

*Code: P07BF - Input Speed Sensor. Story Inside*


----------

